# Maple Cap Vs. Veneer



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Some kid was telling me that a maple veneer is 1/16 the width of an actual maple cap. Is this true?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't know about that measurement but veneer is significantly thinner than what is traditionally used for a maple cap. I think the cap on a Les Paul is 1/2" at it's thickest. I believe that veneers can be made in thicknesses measured in millimetres.


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> I don't know about that measurement but veneer is significantly thinner than what is traditionally used for a maple cap. I think the cap on a Les Paul is 1/2" at it's thickest. I believe that veneers can be made in thicknesses measured in millimetres.



+1 on that.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah , a veneer is really thin .


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello guys,

Normal wood veneers are cut to less than a 1/16" - usually anywhere from 1/20 to 1/40 of an inch.

AJC


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I think, but not positive, an LP starts with 3/4 then it's shaped down to 5/8"-1/2".

Just think how thin veneer has to be to conform to a shaped top. Some companies use printed paper or plastic covers too.

So, 1/16th of a 1/2" cap? about 1/32"? Sounds about right I guess.

Veneer is strictly for looks, the cap is for tone (and looks, with the flametops)

And keep in mind, with veneer as with wood, no two should ever be exactly the same.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

dwagar said:


> And keep in mind, with veneer as with wood, no two should ever be exactly the same.



Actually... when veneers are cut the grain is pretty much the same for a number of sheets - most furniture grade plywoods use this for effect, "bookmatching" or "slipmatching" (flip it over like a book, or slide consecutive sheets over).

So, if you think about it there should be a number of veneer top guitars with almost the exact same grain.

Unlike a solid top (5/8 or 1/2) which will not ever be the same as another. 

AJC

PS conforming a wood veneer to a les paul style top is not crazy hard. The veneers are amazingly flexable, and there are means to soften and form them. A lot of raised panel wood cabinet doors now are made with a veneer over MDF and the profiles on a raised panel is far more difficult to get the wood to conform to than the flowing curves of a guitar top.

AJC


----------

